# How Much Should My 11wk Old Rottie Weigh.



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi I have a Rottie who will be 11 wks old tommorow.
She is a happy pup and full of energy.
She is on three meals a day of tripe and beef and a chicken wing , she eats approx half a 400g pack of trip in a sitting.
When I got her she was very pot bellied and am now worming her every two weeks with Drontil plus and the pot belly has gone down a bit.
The vet said her diet was inadequete and steered me towards Hills and Eukanuba LOL (they would) I want to keep her on a Raw diet if possible.
Now she is putting on half a pound a day on average , but she looks poor when you look down on her (very waisty) and thin looking , she isnt on a side view and you really have to encourage her to eat .
I feed her 3 times as if she is on 4 she just turns her nose up and walks away.
Her coat is scurfy as well.
She has had a tummy bug a while ago and was on antibiotics and that Kaolin stuff, her poos are still a bit loose and are black on colour .
Any ideas.
Thanx Fiona


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say she is 7.4 kilos .


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

7.4kg does sound quite light but if she has had a bug plus worms it will have impacted on weight gain.

400g per meal is small for a Rottweiler. An adult bitch will average 40-50kg as an adult so I would base the meals on 50kg and then adjust later if needed.

If you're feeding raw a good guideline is 2-3% of ideal adult weight, so you should be looking at 1000g to 1500g a day.

Is she still on medication? That may be the cause of the loose poo but it maybe that there isn't enough bone in the diet.


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok Thanks for that.
I cant get her interested in eating any more, she just has her fill and goes off.
No she isnt on any medication any more.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Is she going out for walks yet? My Doberman could take or leave food to begin with but once he had his jabs and was going out his appetite went through the roof.

Don't panic though, a healthy dog will not starve itself and it won't hurt it to be on the thin side, it will be less strain on the growing joints. As long as it's getting good nutrition and it's growing at a normal rate it will have plenty of time to fill out later.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

the flintstones said:


> Hi I have a Rottie who will be 11 wks old tommorow.
> She is a happy pup and full of energy.
> She is on three meals a day of tripe and beef and a chicken wing , she eats approx half a 400g pack of trip in a sitting.
> When I got her she was very pot bellied and am now worming her every two weeks with Drontil plus and the pot belly has gone down a bit.
> ...


Hi Fiona

7.4 kg does sound pretty light - especially for 11 weeks. My 7 to 8 week old Rhodesian Ridgeback pups will often weigh a fair bit more than this.

I agree with your vet - the diet does not sound balanced. The fact that she's scurfy and has black poos bares this out. There's nothing wrong with tripe and beef (I feed some to my tribe) but if you are going to feed a raw diet you need to do some research. The diet sounds like it will be seriously lacking in calcium. Did you buy your pup from a reputable and EXPERIENCED breeder? If so, please get in touch with them and ask their advice. However, since you don't mention having been given a diet sheet for her and you mention that she was wormy, I would have my doubts about her breeders.

If you don't want to research into a proper balanced raw diet, then I would strongly recommend that you switch your pup onto a good quality dry food. You could add a bit of tripe to it if you want. I would recommend
James Wellbeloved
Royal Canin
Technical
All of these make a specific puppy food.
I know others have different recommendations. These foods are all pretty pricey at around £40 a sack but you must feed a growing pup on good quality food.
Hope that helps
Carina


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replys.
No I didnt get a sheet on feeding infact I had to pump him for information , all he wanted was to sell me two pups and he is going to send me her KC papers mmmmmmmmm.
He said he was feeding her raw mince .
I dont mind paying whatever it costs for dog food , but dont want to buy a bag and she turns up her nose at it.
I did buy her a bag of Eukanuba and she just munches a biscuit and walks off.
The only thing she loves is chicken wings.
Also the dead pheasant I caught her munching on this morning that the cats had bought in LOL


----------



## the flintstones (Mar 31, 2009)

Forgot to say again LOL
She is out for 10 mins a day just around the block x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

If she is used to raw food, she will probably turn her nose up at dry food. 
How about trying nature diet puppy?
most dogs will eat nature diet quite happily


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

hi yes sounds about right my rottie is now 3 and half and Weighs 70kgs and as 2 meals a day about 350g each meal of arden grange Premium chicken


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an old friend who makes their own animal food. After years of research they found well known expensive brands to have cement powder in then to bind the food together when digested. Our pups are fed on Beta puppy food and Alfie our rottie is 8 months old and is fed Wagg dry at 7 months he was 26.6kg.


----------

